# 230 Trs Door Interior Skin?



## Doniii (Jul 19, 2018)

Is there a place I can get a new door skin for the inside? Previous owner had a dog who wanted out of the trailer real bad.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcounty1 (Jun 12, 2018)

You might try a sheet of FRP and replace the skin with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Something you might be able to use is an embossed plastic or fiberglass wall panel that is used in a lot of commercial restrooms. The are nonporous and easy to clean which is why they work so well for restroom walls. If you can get your old skin off, you could use it as a template to trace out a new door skin.

Here is one at Lowes that is 1/16" thick.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Parkland-Plastics-48-in-x-8-ft-Embossed-White-Matte-Plastic-Wall-Panel/3436816?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-Millwork-_-InteriorWallPanels-_-3436816arkland_Plastics&CAWELAID=&kpid=3436816&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=285&k_clickID=46de4c03-006e-4b9d-8f1d-e43b91222fb9&gclid=CjwKCAjws8vaBRBFEiwAQfhs-HMlbeoTQvD4NT75v7BmtISqTi8QftubiKDPoBJC1gUg3hG0NDvGcRoCpoUQAvD_BwE


----------



## Doniii (Jul 19, 2018)

Got the wall panel at Home Depot. Exact same pattern as the old one. A hell of a lot stronger material. Peeled off the old skin and replaced it.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I love it when a plan comes together. Pop-a-top, you earned a cool one!!


----------

